# Two All-New 034Motorsport Handling Upgrades for the 8S Audi TT/TTS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to introduce two all-new handling upgrades for the 8S Audi TT/TTS! Both of these kits are designed to offer simple, bolt-in installation and yield improvements in steering feel and handling performance. :thumbup:​

*Spherical MQB Rear Trailing Arm Kit, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R and 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS*

*Retail:* $395.00 + Shipping​*MQB Front Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS, Stainless Steel*

*Retail:* $115.00 + Shipping​​​https://store.034motorsport.com/mqb...llar-upgrade-kit-8v-8s-audi-a3-s3-tt-tts.html

[HR][/HR]*Spherical RTAB Kit for 8S Audi TT/TTS*



The 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit is designed to replace the factory rubber bushings, resulting in improved handling, and more predictable and precise cornering.

Factory rubber rear trailing arm bushings deflect under load, causing the rear end to feel vague and loose, as well as leading to improper suspension geometry and increased understeer. This becomes especially apparent when cornering on uneven surfaces, where the back of the car can feel floaty or unpredictable. The same exact rubber bushing was used by Audi/Volkswagen on a variety of applications, from the Volkswagen Golf to the Audi RS3, leaving much to be desired by enthusiasts and competitive drivers alike. 

This kit replaces the rubber bushings with motorsport-quality Aurora Spherical Bearings, which allow for proper articulation without any deflection, ensuring precise handling, and confidence-inspiring road feel. Unlike polyurethane bushings, spherical bearings allow for full suspension articulation without binding, while completely eliminating slop from bushing flex. 

*Features:*

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable
*Fitment:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8V - MQB)
2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS (MkIII - MQB)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/ R (MkVII - MQB)
*Replaces: *

5QM505223 5QM 505 223
5QM505224 5QM 505 224
5Q0505541A 5Q0 505 541 A
*Installation Instructions:*

Coming Soon!
*Please Note:* We recommend getting an alignment to factory specifications after installing the 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit.






[HR][/HR]*Subframe Locking Collar Kit for 8S Audi TT/TTS*



034Motorsport is pleased to present the Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit for the 8S Audi TT/TTS & 8S Audi TT/TTS! Designed to center the subframe using precision-engineered stainless steel insert bushings and large-diameter bolts, this kit eliminates clunks caused by the subframe shifting, and increases chassis rigidity for improved handling performance.

This kit addresses subframe clunk/pop/creak which presents itself when taking slow turns, entering driveways, coming to a stop, and starting from a standstill. These locking collars and new factory bolts are a permanent, affordable solution to address the fundamental issue with the factory subframe design.

The upper and lower collars in our kit are specifically machineded to locate the subframe and bolts perfectly and ensure hassle-free installation. The supplied bolts feature factory-correct tips and thread engagement points to prevent thread stripping. Unlike other kits on the market that use softer alloys, our 8S Audi TT/TTS & 8S Audi TT/TTS Subframe Locking Collars are made from stainless steel to prevent deformation and ensure a lifetime of performance.

Installation is very straightforward and can be performed in approximately one hour. No permanent modification to the subframe is required, and this upgrade is completely reversible.

*Features:*

CNC-Machined Stainless Steel Locking Collars
Application-Specific Design for Both Upper & Lower Locking Collars
Engineered to Properly Locate (Center) Factory Front Subframe & Eliminate Shifting/Clunks
Includes New Factory Subframe Bolts
Improves Chassis Rigidity & Handling Performance
Addresses Volkswagen Subframe Knocking Noise Permanently!
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Approximately 1 Hour!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Stainless Steel Upper Front Subframe Locking Collars (Set of 2)
034Motorsport Stainless Steel Upper Rear Subframe Locking Collars (Set of 2)
034Motorsport Stainless Steel Lower Subframe Locking Collars (Set of 4)
Subframe Bracket Spacing Washers (Set of 4)
Factory Replacement Subframe Bolts (Set of 4)
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Fitment:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8V - MQB)
2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS (MkIII - MQB)

[HR][/HR]*You May Also Be Interested In:*

*8S Audi TT/TTS Dogbone Mount Insert*



*8S Audi TT/TTS Air Intake System*



*8S Audi TT/TTS Performance Front Strut Mounts*



*8S Audi TT/TTS Adjustable Rear Sway Bar Upgrade*


----------

